# Inverno vs Verão



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

A dualidade do clima transmontano...

Deixo aqui imagens da praia fluvial da minha aldeia...

*Inverno:*

Águas gélidas do Arcossó e zona de lazer:












Junto ao rio:






*Verão:*

Tirada da ponte:






Jovens:






Desejoso que chegue o Inverno!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

Pronta, aqui não é tão extremo mas mesmo assim dá para ver a diferença na paisagem:

Inverno:






Verão:


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

Dia 1 de Fevereiro. -0,3ºC de mínima e 3,8ºC de máxima.





Dia 2 de Maio. 6,2ºC de mínima e 23,1ºC de máxima.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2009 às 09:22)

Cá do Bairro vejo tudo:
-O dia a nascer, o rebuliço das aves que o acompanha,
a feira às quintas 
a festa da Padroeira assim que for Agosto,
o vizinho do 1º andar 
e por vezes ,no Inverno , manhãs de enregelar:






[/URL][/IMG]

Da varanda do meu prédio vejo tudo.
O entardecer de sombras opostas,
as sucessões de instantes que vão desfilando de um ciclo ao outro,
a vizinha do 2º que fez dieta,
os putos de férias na rua,
a mesma casota do mesmo cão 
e tudo que estiver para acontecer:







[/URL][/IMG]

Cá de Casa vejo tudo: Também o milho a crescer...


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

Também as diferenças verão/outono são grandes, do Google Earth:

Verão





Outono


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 12:39)

Fil disse:


> Também as diferenças verão/outono são grandes, do Google Earth:
> 
> Verão
> 
> ...



sim, as vezes há mapas em q uma area foi captada no verao e outra no inverno...é lindo...ves as diferenças de caudais dos rios, altura das barragens, neve, tudo...


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2009 às 18:12)

Estrada Nacional 202-3 entre Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro

A 14-Dez-2008...






... a 29-Ago-2009


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Out 2009 às 11:32)

Mais um ciclo em vias de concluir-se.
Desde as primeiras tenras e pequenas verdes, muito verdes folhas em Março






[/URL][/IMG]

até aos apetecíveis maduros diospiros de hoje 






[/URL][/IMG]


a Natureza , sem sobressaltos percorre em harmonia todos os caminhos do ciclo.
Em breve, as árvores estarão  despidas  e apenas os seus ramos assistirão aos agrestes dias do Inverno.
O velho Opel Corsa que nos últimos 6 meses percorreu pouco mais de 30 centímetros, (está ligeiramente mais perto da frondosa árvore) assiste indiferente à sucessão das Estações do Ano e vai escapando ao abate...


----------

